# Incredible Diversity Of Operatic Repertoire This Season !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been perusing the annual international forecast of operas to be performed this season all over America, Europe, Canada, and even Australia and Israel . It's truly heatening to see this amid all the difficulties in the world of classical music . The sheer diversity of operas is amazing . The world's opera companies will be performing everything from operas by Handel, Gluck , Mozart and other composers of long ago to the latest ones by a variety of contemporary composers .
All the beloved staples of the repertoire by Mozart,Rossini,Donizetti,Verdi,Puccini,Bizet ,Mascagni,Leoncavallo,Massenet and others are very much in evidence, but there are plenty of interesting rarities ,too . There's something for everybody !
The repertoire in America's opera companies is much more conservative than the European ones, and the smaller regional companies stick to the basics of the repertoire , but there are some intriguing rarities ,too .
The sheer diversity in Europe is enough to make us Americna opera fans green with envy ,though .
Here are some of the operas which struck me as particularly interesting , covering the whole list in Opera News .
Pizzetti's Assasino Nella Catedrale , Victor Ullmann's Der kaiser von Atlantis, Doubt, by Douglas Cuomo, a world premiere based on the acclaimed film , Massenet's Cendrillon, Rossini's Otello , not Verdi's, 
also his Mose in Egitto, Dallapiccola's Il Prigionero, Wolf-Ferrari's Il Segreto Di Susanna, I Due Figaro (The two Figaros ) by Mercadante, Satyricon by Bruno Maderna, The Jacobin by Dvorak, The Two Widows by Smetana, 
Penderecki's The Devils of Loudon, Ciboulette by Reynaldo Hahn, Cendillon by Pauline Viardot not Massenet, 
The Tinker by Frantisek Skroup, the first Czech opera , and which predates those of Dvorak and Smetana,
Donizetti's Poliuto, Der Zwerg(the dwarf) by Zemlinsky, Jeanne D'Arc by Walter Braunfels, Le Vaisseau Phantome by Dietsch, a French version of the Flying Dutchman legend , Bellini's la Straniera, Robert Le Diable by Meyerbeer, Britten's Gloriana, Bank Ban by Ferenc Erkel, Cilea's L'Arlesiana, The Passenger by Mieczyslaw Weinberg, Der Scaztgraber by Schreker, etc. 
What an embarassment of riches !


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I think it's great that opera houses have the courage to stage the rarities, especially in these difficult financial times. But operas are planned up to five years in advance so I suppose these would have been planned during the boom times.

I'm very aware & very grateful that I have such a great choice of top class opera houses within easy reach of UK.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Oops ! I forgot to mention that this season preview is in Opera News magazine . If you don't subscribe to it or read it elsewhere, don't miss the September preview every year .


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

At my local opera house we're getting Falstaff, Otello, and Traviata. :lol:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> At my local opera house we're getting Falstaff, Otello, and Traviata. :lol:


But you're getting Falstaff, though.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Couchie said:


> At my local opera house we're getting Falstaff, Otello, and Traviata. :lol:


No Wagner? What a drag!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Couchie said:


> At my local opera house we're getting Falstaff, Otello, and Traviata. :lol:


To paraphrase the Blue Brothers:

We play _both_ kinds of opera here: Middle Verdi _and_ Late Verdi.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

My local opera company is planning its usual mixture for next summer: two standard repertoire favorites (_Don Giovanni _and _Aida_), a standard rep work that isn't performed so often (_Der Rosenkavalier_), and an opera by a contemporary composer (Philip Glass' _Galileo Galilei_).

While it's true that U.S. companies on the whole are more conservative than those in Europe, there are some smaller houses that are more adventurous in their programming. Minneapolis and St. Louis are two that come to mind.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Canadian Opera Company in Toronto:

Il Trovatore 
Die Fledermaus
Tristan und Isolde
La Clemenza di Tito
Lucia di Lammermoor
Dialogue of the Carmelites
Salome

I could dream up a better seven-opera season, but this one's very good. Now all I have to hope for is that _Tristan und Isolde_ won't be set on a spaceship, and that _La Clemenza di Tito_ won't be set in Yugoslavia,,,


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Oslo season:

L'isola Disabitata (Haydn)
Madama Butterfly
I Capuleti e i Montecchi (Bellini)
Die Fledermaus
The Rape of Lucretia (Britten)
Don Pasquale
Zauberflöte (Guest performance)
Cav/Pag
Robin Hood (Schwemmer)
Khairos (Vaage)
Salome

Can't say I'm that pleased with this year's season (more Strauss, a couple of Wagner and a Verdi or two, and more Britten would have been nice), but there is some interesting programming.


----------

